# Joining a society- which one?



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi all,

I want to join a society of some description to help support my hobby but I have no idea how I should go about picking one.

The obvious choices would be BFH or the IHS, but I don't actually know which would be of more useful to support in terms of conservation of wild species (native to the UK and otherwise) etc. as well as interesting in terms of literature they publish. I want to read about reclassifications of species, studies on venoms, wild behaviour of (un)common species and generally interesting papers.

Are there any others I should consider? Can anyone belonging to either of the above (or another notable society) please provide me with some guidance?

Thank you very much,


>^..^< Elizabeth


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

If you are wanting scientific information join the B.H.S.They have three publications that vary from the hobbyist keeper to the serious scientific papers.

I am not sure what you mean by the B.F.H.? Perhaps the F.B.H. ,but they are an umbrella organisation that cover a number of clubs.You can donate to the F.B.H. but there is nothing to join.the F.B.H. looks after the interests of the hobby.

If you want monthly meetings to chat and share information with other likeminded individuals you are better off joining a local club,although I dont know of any in London.The local clubs dont tend to publish many publications like the B.H.S. but are in my opinion a better meeting ground for the newcommer to the hobby.

You are not limited in joining one club or society you can join as many as your pocket allows and all offer different benefits.

Now for the shameless plug www.tchg1979.org.uk


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

Join the IHS and BHS, their the best run and most informative
All the best


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

IHS all the way in my opinion. :no1:


----------

